# Nude Photographs Of Obese Women Feel Conflicting



## weightedalternatives (Apr 24, 2014)

Not Safe For Work

I found this web site of a photographer who photographs 'obese' women. I thought you all might be interested. Do you agree about the conflict the author cites? The Full Beauty Project

Here is another site called Unadorned , with some nude art photos as well.


----------



## musicman (Apr 27, 2014)

weightedalternatives said:


> I found this web site of a photographer who photographs 'obese' women. I thought you all might be interested. Do you agree about the conflict the author cites? The Full Beauty Project



Sorry for venturing onto the BBW board, but since no one else has responded, I'll offer my opinion:

I've seen Loloi's "Full Beauty Project" website before, but not the article by Stacy Dacheux. Thanks for posting the link. It's great that Stacy grasps the whole "lying media" thing with respect to defining beauty, but I don't understand her "confusion" about Loloi's photos. She asks why Loloi sees these women as beautiful, but no one ever asks that question about any other art. We are regularly asked to accept the most atrocious garbage as being "art" or "beauty" just because some artist or critic claims that it is. Why does she expect more from Loloi? (I realize that she ends her article on a positive note, but still she wastes a lot of words on her supposed "conflict". I guess she had to fill out the article somehow.)

Personally, I think the women in Loloi's portraits are magnificent, and it's wonderful to see them photographed with the respect they deserve. But at the end of the day, everyone has different tastes in art and beauty. Anyone who reviews or criticizes art should know this. How many times do we have to repeat the old saying: "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder"?


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 28, 2014)

Being a photographer myself who once tried to get people to do a similar project with me years ago I think her questions might have to do with how the work speaks to the viewer. Often people look to the artist to define for them why the work was created and they wish to view the work through the artists eyes. By the artist letting the work speak for itself, with no clues visually as to what the purpose of taking the photographs it leaves the viewer to as questions like Stacey did. And that is what makes the project successful. THe questions that arise and the resulting discussions by the viewers are provocative and the goal of any artist is to make people feel something with their work. I ran an arts centre for part of my career and trust me people question the value and beauty of all kinds of art. If you showed ten people a piece of art and asked them to comment and interpret what they see and what they think the artist was trying to say you would get many different opinions.

The work I wanted to do was to photograph people in the nude of all ages, races, sizes with their scars and flaws to show that ever BODY is beautiful no matter the stage of life. I had trouble getting older people, and people of size to pose due to how society made them feel about themselves. I did not include faces in any of the word, because I did not want people to assign a "personality" to these people based on their facial expression and wanted the body to be the subject. Unfortunately the work never aw the light of day as I began working for an organization that had a strict morals clause in my contract and I could not go forward with the work. 

I think I would have faced the same questions as this artist as the work would have celebrated the bodies these people were in and the inherent beauty we all carry with the container of our souls.


----------



## weightedalternatives (Apr 28, 2014)

musicman said:


> Sorry for venturing onto the BBW board, but since no one else has responded, I'll offer my opinion:
> 
> I've seen Loloi's "Full Beauty Project" website before, but not the article by Stacy Dacheux. Thanks for posting the link. It's great that Stacy grasps the whole "lying media" thing with respect to defining beauty, but I don't understand her "confusion" about Loloi's photos. She asks why Loloi sees these women as beautiful, but no one ever asks that question about any other art. We are regularly asked to accept the most atrocious garbage as being "art" or "beauty" just because some artist or critic claims that it is. Why does she expect more from Loloi? (I realize that she ends her article on a positive note, but still she wastes a lot of words on her supposed "conflict". I guess she had to fill out the article somehow.)



Yes, I was wondering why she felt conflict coming into the viewing of these photos. I think many, including myself at first, have a hard time with fatness and the abundance of flesh. I think the conflict was entirely her own because she was offered the photos without explanation that satisfied her. I suppose good art is supposed to make us uncomfortable? Or at least contemporary art has aimed for that.


----------



## weightedalternatives (Apr 28, 2014)

Ruffie said:


> The work I wanted to do was to photograph people in the nude of all ages, races, sizes with their scars and flaws to show that ever BODY is beautiful no matter the stage of life. I had trouble getting older people, and people of size to pose due to how society made them feel about themselves. I did not include faces in any of the word, because I did not want people to assign a "personality" to these people based on their facial expression and wanted the body to be the subject.



That's interesting that you say that about facial expressions because when I viewed the photographs I did not see many smiles. Some looked reticent and maybe a wee bit uncomfortable, but maybe I was reading my own ideas into it, which is what good art does, doesn't it?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Apr 28, 2014)

weightedalternatives said:


> Not Safe For Work
> 
> I found this web site of a photographer who photographs 'obese' women. I thought you all might be interested. Do you agree about the conflict the author cites? The Full Beauty Project
> 
> Here is another site called Unadorned , with some nude art photos as well.



I would love to do photos like this...although I think I would be smiling, more so to show that I am happy with my body. The photos are stunning and extremely artistic. I think the only way I would do photos like this is if I had the right photographer and the right setting. I would have to be 100% comfortable in order to pull off such beauty and art. Kudos to the photographers and their subjects!


----------



## weightedalternatives (Apr 29, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> I would love to do photos like this...although I think I would be smiling, more so to show that I am happy with my body. The photos are stunning and extremely artistic. I think the only way I would do photos like this is if I had the right photographer and the right setting. I would have to be 100% comfortable in order to pull off such beauty and art. Kudos to the photographers and their subjects!



Oh definitely! Trust in the photographer would be crucial; not only to make me comfortable, but to make sure the photos wouldn't be used for and anti-fat message or something.


----------



## bbwbud (Apr 30, 2014)

A smile makes all the difference in the world in portraits where the subject is looking right at you. Otherwise it does give the impression that they are unhappy. Let's face it, what makes the Mona Lisa so intriguing?


----------



## AbbyJoyful (May 2, 2014)

Hey, isn't that BigCutie Echo?  (14th picture) (If not, she's definately as pretty as her!)

Beautiful photography. very classy! :bow:


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 2, 2014)

AbbyJoyful said:


> Hey, isn't that BigCutie Echo?  (14th picture) (If not, she's definately as pretty as her!)
> 
> Beautiful photography. very classy! :bow:



Yeah, that's her. In fact, quite a few if not the majority of the women depicted are or were paysite models.


----------



## weightedalternatives (May 4, 2014)

So true BBWbud


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 6, 2014)

i think i see what you mean. they are generally all we models i think. i know a lot of these women and they are beautiful in person too. the ones i know fairly well are also beautiful people inside. i find the photos are technically very good but distant. and it's as though the subject is somehow separated from their body. their spirit is not there. 

i disagree that they should have to smile since it's not a family photo or porn. but they are somewhat expressionless though beautiful. 

maybe that is why i prefer the photos from the adipositivity project. they are much more alive and less controlled. it may have something to do with the fact that one is done by a man and another by a woman. the adipositivity project projects more of the beauty of who the person is along with being fat and beautiful--in other words a complete woman. also there are images of women being touched lovingly. fat is not the absolute everything of Substancia Jones' photos. they are full of genuine affection and emotion as well.

http://adipositivity.com/


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 12, 2014)

There was a previous thread about Lolois photos. I love photography and nudes, but I didn't care for these. I don't expect to see all the models smiling, but most of these photos appear stilted and posed. 



> Lolois website states, I focus on their fullness and femininity, as a form of protest against discrimination set by media and by todays society. What larger women embody to me is simply a different form of beauty.



The photos don't feel like they were taken by a photographer who found these women beautiful inside and out. There's no depth. I don't know any of these women personally, but I seen them around long enough to know these photos don't do them justice.


----------



## Puddles (Oct 19, 2014)

I find some of them more appealing than others, but the fact that they aren't smiling doesn't bother me or make me think they are unhappy with their bodies. We don't sit around with smiles on our faces all the time, if you think about it most of us if caught in our day to day realm would have faces looking like these women, either in thought or without expression in any manner. As for them being posed, well wouldn't they have to seem that way, unless they wanted us to believe that normal people sit in these positions in normal everyday life? JMHO.


----------

